# La Sexta: "DORMIR 4H y MEDIA es BENEFICIOSO para la SALUD"



## PORRON (4 Ene 2022)

Horas de sueño y deterioro cognitivo: La ciencia estudia su relación


¿Cuántas horas deberíamos dormir como máximo? ¿Y como mínimo? Los ciclos de sueño y el riesgo de sufrir Alzheimer varían a medida que nos hacemos mayores. Un estudio reciente profundiza en este análisis.




www.lasexta.com








Un estudio realizado por diversos investigadores de la Universidad de Washington en St. Louis descubrió que tanto las personas que duermen en exceso como las personas que no llegan a dormir el mínimo de horas muestran un deterioro cognitivo más temprano en comparación a aquellas personas que duermen un periodo de tiempo moderado.

*Los resultados indicaron que aquellas personas que dormían menos de 4,5 horas o más 6,5 horas todas las noches presentaban unos resultados cognitivos más pesimistas en relación a aquellas personas que dormían un periodo comprendido entre 4,5 y 6,5 horas.





*


----------



## PORRON (4 Ene 2022)

Como nos van preparando el ANO para la agenda 2030



"Dormir más de 5 horas es malo"

"Mas de media hora al día de ocio provoca cáncer"

"Tener coche propio es de fascistas"

"Comer más de una vez al día provoca discriminación de género"


----------



## TravellerLatam (4 Ene 2022)

tócate los huevos... eso con el ayuno intermitente, nos van a pedir que durmamos 5 horas, comer 1 vez al día a ser posible carne artificial para no contaminar y vivir de una bonita pensión que el generoso estado nos provea.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (4 Ene 2022)

Dormir 4 horas al dia es suficiente para un deficiente mental como los periodistas de la sexta y los "cientificos" que han hecho semejante estudio, dado que sus cerebros son pura mierda y similares al de un viejo de 90 años.

Comer buen jamón, que te chupen la polla el ano y los cojones, fumar tabaco e hierba, evitar cualquier tipo de esfuerzo que no sea remunerado, muchos kiwis y dormir a destajo 9-10 12 horas según el día y lo que te pida el cuerpo es la autentica salud, el bienestar.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Dormir 4 horas al dia es suficiente para un deficiente mental como los periodistas de la sexta y los "cientificos" que han hecho semejante estudio, dado que sus cerebro son pura mierda y similares al de un viejo de 90 años.
> 
> *Comer buen jamón, que te chupen la polla* el ano y los cojones, fumar tabaco e hierba, *muchos kiwis y dormir a destajo 9-10 12 horas* según el día es la autentica salud, el bienestar.




A mí con eso me basta.


----------



## Abc123CBA (4 Ene 2022)

La verdad es que a veces me siento mucho mejor durmiendo 6 horas que 9.


----------



## unaburbu (4 Ene 2022)

Y, según Mediaset, si pillas el bicho tienes que hacer 6 comidas al día, meterte bien de bollos, grasas y bebidas carbonatadas.

El adalid de la salud los putos medios.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (4 Ene 2022)

La formula para lavar el cerebro en una secta destructiva siempre ha sido: dormir poco+comida baja en proteínas+ sermones o cánticos repetitivos...


----------



## noseyo (4 Ene 2022)

Ellos tenían que dormir pero en fosas comunes


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (4 Ene 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> La verdad es que a veces me siento mucho mejor durmiendo 6 horas que 9.



Levantarse sin horario, cagar en escopetazo indefectiblemente en los primeros 5 minutos de haber despertado, comer si tienes hambre y si no no, tres veces al dia, una vez ... según pida el cuerpo. Los horarios son para viejos, charos y maricones.

La verdadera Libertac, la Salvc.


----------



## Gus Borden (4 Ene 2022)

Siempre y cuando te acuestes antes de las 11 de la noche.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Ene 2022)

Dicen que a medida que se va envejeciendo se duermen menos horas, y algo de cierto debe haber, porque los bebes se pasan casi todo el dia durmiendo.


----------



## Hairat4ever (4 Ene 2022)

Vaya por Dios, uno de los pilares de la neurología a tomar por culo! Joder con los hezpertos... Están revolucionando en conocimiento a pasos agigantados!


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (4 Ene 2022)

Es beneficioso para ti, no para ellos, ellos llegan a la TV a las 12 de la mañana después de dormir 10 horas, los rojos y progresistas tienen destruido el cerebro, y saben que si les dicen esto, lo van a cumplir a rajatabla.


----------



## Carlos París (4 Ene 2022)

España es un país crónicamente mal dormido donde los horarios son incompatibles con una adecuada higiene del sueño. Que el prime time de la caja tonta sea a las diez u once significa que la borregada va estar siempre con déficit de sueño.


----------



## UNGERN (4 Ene 2022)

La vida que propone la agenda 2030 es una parodia de la vida monástica. Dormir poco, comer frugalmente y posesiones mínimas.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (4 Ene 2022)

Y ya tenemos al nuevo hombre a lo Agenda 2030.


----------



## tnkt (4 Ene 2022)

Ojalá secuestraran al simio de Ferreras y la zorrita raspa de su mujer y los colgaran de un pino después de tenerles un año durmiendo 4.5 h

¡hijos de puta mierderos!


----------



## jotace (4 Ene 2022)

Yo no alargo el sueño porque me sienta mal.
Me despierto a las siete pues a las siete que me levanto aunque me haya acostado a la una.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ene 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> La verdad es que a veces me siento mucho mejor durmiendo 6 horas que 9.



tu y todo el mundo, eso es porque no siempre uno se acuesta a la misma hora y unas veces duermes de mas o de menos, segun necesites
si un domingo te da por dormir 10 horas, y el dia siguiente es fiesta y duermes otras 10, es posible que ese dia luego por la tarde a lo mejor no te encuentres tan bien
ese es todo el misterio que hay con el tema del sueño: manten mas o menos unas medias y todo ira bien


----------



## tomcat ii (4 Ene 2022)

No se olviden de comer mucho pan en el desayuno.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (4 Ene 2022)

*HIJO DE PUTA CON SIDA BUSCA PISO EN ALCOBENDAS.*


----------



## Kflaas (4 Ene 2022)

Llevo durmiendo casi 4 años, durmiendo entre semana menos de 6h diarias y estoy muerto en vida...
Cómo bpara dormir 4,5h


----------



## sangean (4 Ene 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> La verdad es que a veces me siento mucho mejor durmiendo 6 horas que 9.



Pero al tercer dia necesitas recuperar.

Bueno, al menos eso me pasa a mi.

Parece ser que lo que te hace descansar es no tomper los ciclos de sueño, que vienen durando unos 45 minutos.

Es preferible dormir 5 ciclos completos de 45 minutos, que 10 ciclos despertandote en mitad del decimo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Ene 2022)

Remaaa REMAAA!

Y a disfrutar del social-comunismo votado, con alegría orgullo y satisfuckción!


----------



## TORREVIEJO (4 Ene 2022)

Yo duermo 14 horas


----------



## Lord Vader (4 Ene 2022)

TORREVIEJO dijo:


> Yo duermo 14 horas



12 son suficientes


----------



## Roberto Malone (4 Ene 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> La formula para lavar el cerebro en una secta destructiva siempre ha sido: dormir poco+comida baja en proteínas+ sermones o cánticos repetitivos...



DIN DIN DIN.

Ya se puede cerrar el hilo. Otro pasito más para la realidad neo-Orwelliana.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (4 Ene 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> 12 son suficientes



Es que los 10 miligramos de melatonina me hacen más sueño


----------



## Lord Vader (4 Ene 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> La vida que propone la agenda 2030 es una parodia de la vida monástica. Domir poco, comer frugalmente y posesiones mínimas.



Solo que espiritualmente pobre


----------



## Manufacturer (4 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Dormir 4 horas al dia es suficiente para un deficiente mental como los periodistas de la sexta y los "cientificos" que han hecho semejante estudio, dado que sus cerebros son pura mierda y similares al de un viejo de 90 años.
> 
> Comer buen jamón, que te chupen la polla el ano y los cojones, fumar tabaco e hierba, evitar cualquier tipo de esfuerzo que no sea remunerado, muchos kiwis y dormir a destajo 9-10 12 horas según el día y lo que te pida el cuerpo es la autentica salud, el bienestar.



Yo sólo hago caso al doc... ATPC perrolistos de la secta.


----------



## Madafaca (4 Ene 2022)

Jodo, nos tienen remando en boga de ariete y solo nos dejan dormir 4,5 horas. Están desatados.


----------



## Biluao (4 Ene 2022)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Más de cuatro horas y media de siesta, me parece excesivo.


----------



## hortera (4 Ene 2022)

Don Amancio mis respetos


----------



## Santolin (4 Ene 2022)

No dormirás y serás feliz


----------



## Prophet (4 Ene 2022)

No dormirás nada y serás feliz.


----------



## Lord Vader (4 Ene 2022)

Bonito futuro...

Noticia: - La OCDE avisa: "Los jóvenes trabajarán hasta los 75 o no tendrán pensión por el covid"


----------



## Knight who says ni (4 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> España es un país crónicamente mal dormido donde los horarios son incompatibles con una adecuada higiene del sueño. Que el prime time de la caja tonta sea a las diez u once significa que la borregada va estar siempre con déficit de sueño.



Y cada vez peor. Cuando yo era crío echaban el telediario a las 21:00, el tiempo de 21:30 a 21:40 y luego la película o el programa prime.

Ahora son las 22:45 y todavía están echando programas de relleno. Si ves una peli o una serie antes de las 00:45 no te vas a la cama.

Y a las 6 arriba...


----------



## arandel (4 Ene 2022)

Joder las ganas que tienen algunos que les den unos buenos guantazos, se nota que no se los daban en casa y van buscándolos fuera.


----------



## DonLimpio (4 Ene 2022)

sangean dijo:


> Pero al tercer dia necesitas recuperar.
> 
> Bueno, al menos eso me pasa a mi.
> 
> ...



Los ciclos del sueño duran 1 hora y media, tengo entendido. Cada ciclo tiene varias fases.
Estos de la sexta supongo que quieren hacer ver q saben algo del asunto, pero si pretenden q podemos dormir 4:30 ahora, después pretenderán q trabajemos 12 horas para sus amigos empresarios.
Con hacer 4-6 ciclos bien hechos (entre 6 y 9 horas) yo me imagino q eso para la mayoria de la gente es lo correcto y se puede tirar bien así, pero es indispensable despertar de manera natural, y no por un molesto despertador.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (4 Ene 2022)

Pero con la décima dosis de refuerzo creo que ganas una pizza.


----------



## thanos2 (4 Ene 2022)

Trabajarás 19,5 h al día para tu amo y señor y serás feliz.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Ene 2022)

el sueño es reparador, muchas enfermedades se curan durante el sueño, lo que quiere la sexta es darle un empujoncito a los emponzoñados...


----------



## CuervoDrogado (4 Ene 2022)

Que haces durmiendo 8 horas esclavo tienes que dormir 3 y da gracias


No dormiras nada y seras feliz


----------



## Progretón (4 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Horas de sueño y deterioro cognitivo: La ciencia estudia su relación
> 
> 
> ¿Cuántas horas deberíamos dormir como máximo? ¿Y como mínimo? Los ciclos de sueño y el riesgo de sufrir Alzheimer varían a medida que nos hacemos mayores. Un estudio reciente profundiza en este análisis.
> ...



Traducción: dormir más de 6,5 horas es malo para los beneficios del patrono. No dormirás pero serás feliz.


----------



## sangean (4 Ene 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> Los ciclos del sueño duran 1 hora y media, tengo entendido. Cada ciclo tiene varias fases.
> Estos de la sexta supongo que quieren hacer ver q saben algo del asunto, pero si pretenden q podemos dormir 4:30 ahora, después pretenderán q trabajemos 12 horas para sus amigos empresarios.
> Con hacer 4-6 ciclos bien hechos (entre 6 y 9 horas) yo me imagino q eso para la mayoria de la gente es lo correcto y se puede tirar bien así, pero es indispensable despertar de manera natural, y no por un molesto despertador.



Si. Independientemente de la duracion del ciclo, es lo que comentamos los dos... que un despertador es un arma de muerte.

Cumplir horarios de cualquier tipo es en realidad pernicioso para la salud.


----------



## Progretón (4 Ene 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Ellos tenían que dormir pero en fosas comunes



Más bien en fosas sépticas.


----------



## The5643ar (4 Ene 2022)

¿Qué van a saber esta panda de sectarios hijos de p___?


----------



## Ploff (4 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Como nos van preparando el ANO para la agenda 2030
> 
> 
> 
> ...



, y no hay que ducharse todos los dias, es de viciosos


----------



## mmm (4 Ene 2022)

Depende del tipo de actividad realizada durante el día


----------



## Mentalharm (4 Ene 2022)

Comer techo puesto de speed es aun mas sano


----------



## Topacio (4 Ene 2022)

10 horas duermo y cuando curraba de becario durmiendo 5-6 a veces parecía un zombi sin ganas de nada a llegar a casa.

Invertid en un buen colchón, haced caso al doc y desintonizad la secta a vosotros y a vuestros seres más queridos.


----------



## tHE edGe (4 Ene 2022)

Dormir 3 horas, comer insectos y tu propia mierda y beber orines es lo mejor para salud.

Lo dice la tele. 

El resto a trabajar que el sueldo no hace falta, que es de fachas.


----------



## AssGaper (4 Ene 2022)

Vamos, lo que te están diciendo que te tires hasta las 1 de la mañana chupándote su puta cadena de mierda para así ellos estirar más el periodo de audiencia (ergo poder cobrar con precios más altos los espacios publicitarios a esas horas...). Se les ve el plumero.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Ene 2022)

se de uno que dormia eso y ahora tiene parkinson antes de los 70


----------



## butricio (4 Ene 2022)

Hay varios estudios que han demostrado que destripar a políticos y periodistas en primetime ejerce un efecto positivo en el bienestar general


----------



## fayser (4 Ene 2022)

De todas las gilipolleces que he visto en La Secta, esta es la más grande.

Por cierto que a eso le llaman *CIENCIA*.


----------



## sisar_vidal (4 Ene 2022)

Eso lo puede hacer el gordo con su roca de coca.


----------



## JohnTitor (4 Ene 2022)

Dormir ocho horas es demasiado, trabajar 12 horas de camarero en verano es saluc.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (4 Ene 2022)

Todos los puercos perrodistas que salen soltando gilipolleces en las tertulias de radio o tv siempre han presumido de dormir muy poco porque su "trabajo" no se lo permite, al tener que estar pendientes de la actualidad.


----------



## Abrojo (4 Ene 2022)

Tras seis o menos horas me acabo echando siestones de una o dos horas minimo, asi que lo comido x lo servido


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Ene 2022)

No dormirás nada, y serás feliz.


----------



## MrDanger (4 Ene 2022)

En el artículo de la japonesa que tiene 119 años, la paisana decía que uno de los secretos de la longevidad era dormir mucho.


----------



## ueee3 (4 Ene 2022)

Joder.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (5 Ene 2022)

_,"*Dormir más de 7,5 horas es perjudicial para nuestro sistema cognitivo".*_
Ergo estos de la SEXTA son unos dormilones.

EN otro orden de cosas: para remar, seguro que 4,5 horas es poco, a que sí!?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (5 Ene 2022)

*PEGAR UN PEDO FUERTE EN LOS OJOS DE LA PUTA*


----------



## MrYeyo (5 Ene 2022)

Es lo que suelo dormir yo, entre 4 y 6 horas, y bueno no creo que sea...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (5 Ene 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> _,"*Dormir más de 7,5 horas es perjudicial para nuestro sistema cognitivo".*_
> Ergo estos de la SEXTA son unos dormilones.
> 
> EN otro orden de cosas: para remar, seguro que 4,5 horas es poco, a que sí!?


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Ene 2022)

Ningún centenario ha llegado a esa edad durmiendo 4 horas, eso está claro.


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Ene 2022)

MrYeyo dijo:


> Es lo que suelo dormir yo, entre 4 y 6 horas, y bueno no creo que sea...



Como yo, y voy hecho mierda. No es suficiente.


----------



## astroman (5 Ene 2022)

sobre todo pra el que curra en una obra,cargando sacos de cemento y haciendo mortero a pleno sol o a 5 bajo cero.
esa cadena es como las 12 plagas de egipto


----------



## eltonelero (5 Ene 2022)

Vivir mas de 60 años es demasiado.
Ya has pasado la juventud, tiempo reproductivo y tienes mermaso tu fisico. 
También el entierro o cremación es poco resilente.... ya sabéis por donde voy.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (5 Ene 2022)

astroman dijo:


> sobre todo pra el que curra en una obra,cargando sacos de cemento y haciendo mortero a pleno sol o a 5 bajo cero.
> esa cadena es como las 12 plagas de egipto



Alguien con ese desgaste fisico debe dormir al menos 10 horas al dia e ingerir no menos de 4000 calorias.


----------



## Roberto Malone (5 Ene 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> *pero es indispensable despertar de manera natural, y no por un molesto despertador.*



Aquí está la clave.

Todo el mundo no necesita las mismas horas de sueño, cada uno tiene sus problemas, achaques, dolencias, 'situaciones', biología, etc. No todos somos iguales ni necesitamos lo mismo.

Y el que no tiene algo de lo anterior necesita más de esas putas 4,5 horas de mierda.

Es otra ventana de Overton en la que el forero @Esta democracia es falsa creo que ha dado en la clave:



> La formula para lavar el cerebro en una secta destructiva siempre ha sido: dormir poco+comida baja en proteínas+ sermones o cánticos repetitivos...



Quieren 'zombis' con capacidades cognitivas limitadas por falta de sueño y alimentación de mierda.


----------



## TomásPlatz (5 Ene 2022)

YO DUERMO 10 HORAS 

JODEOS PROGRESSSSSSS


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (5 Ene 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Aquí está la clave.
> 
> Todo el mundo no necesita las mismas horas de sueño, cada uno tiene sus problemas, achaques, dolencias, 'situaciones', biología, etc. No todos somos iguales ni necesitamos lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Veganismo extremo que produce envejecimiento y emanciación acelerada, ejercicio físico absurdo y extenuante como correr todos los dias 2 horas, un nivel de estress laboral acojonante y ahora domir no mas de 4 horas.

Probablemente haya fallecido mas de algun gilipollas que haya seguido al pie de la letra todas las mierdas que ahora se estan promocionando tanto.


----------



## Decipher (5 Ene 2022)

Es llamativo todos esos artículos en la prensa de izquierdas de como que tu vida sea una mierda en realidad es bueno.


----------



## sisar_vidal (5 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Todos los puercos perrodistas que salen soltando gilipolleces en las tertulias de radio o tv siempre han presumido de dormir muy poco porque su "trabajo" no se lo permite, al tener que estar pendientes de la actualidad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 894129
> Ver archivo adjunto 894130



Fuego en putas grandes dosis joder.


----------



## trukutruku (5 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Levantarse sin horario, cagar en escopetazo indefectiblemente en los primeros 5 minutos de haber despertado, comer si tienes hambre y si no no, tres veces al dia, una vez ... según pida el cuerpo. Los horarios son para viejos, charos y maricones.
> 
> La verdadera Libertac, la Salvc.



Tu oratoria siempre me preña la amígdala


----------



## zirick (5 Ene 2022)

Y el resto del día remar para el comunismo. Claro claro.
Comités de expertos de la izquierda, estamos acostumbrados.


----------



## Roberto Malone (5 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Todos los puercos perrodistas que salen soltando gilipolleces en las tertulias de radio o tv siempre han presumido de dormir muy poco porque su "trabajo" no se lo permite, al tener que estar pendientes de la actualidad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 894129
> Ver archivo adjunto 894130



Lo que no te cuentan es que muchos mienten, es decir, son los becarios los que duermen bien poco y hacen la mayor parte del trabajo, aparte de tragarse los marrones, y otros recurren a 'hacer trampas' con 'polvos mágicos'.

La televisión está llena de estafadores, mercenarios sin escrúpulos y basura humana.


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Ene 2022)

Voy a decir algo en serio por segunda o tercera vez,  dormir bien es lo más importanteque debe hacer cualquiera.Y después cagar a escopetazo, Avriccc jrande


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (5 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Fuego en putas grandes dosis joder.



La hora de las PUÑALADAS se acerca ...


----------



## R_Madrid (5 Ene 2022)

yo el dia que duermo menos de 7,5 horas no soy persona


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Ene 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> yo el dia que duermo menos de 7,5 horas no soy persona



Eres peatón, me lo has puesto a huevo


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Ene 2022)

la ausencia de carbohidratos en general, por eso están últimamente llenando los medios de gurúes y pseudomédicos promoviento la dieta cetogénica perpetua como las más mejor, mientras todas las grandes civilizaciones se basan en dietas centradas en carbohidratos.


----------



## R_Madrid (5 Ene 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Eres peatón, me lo has puesto a huevo



no lo pillo, he dormido poco y tal


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (5 Ene 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la ausencia de carbohidratos en general, por eso están últimamente llenando los medios de gurúes y pseudomédicos promoviento la dieta cetogénica perpetua como las más mejor, mientras todas las grandes civilizaciones se basan en dietas centradas en carbohidratos.



No carbohidratos = depresión

quieren jodernos la vida con sus basuras de mierda


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 Ene 2022)

10 horas duermo yo, me muero mañana seguro.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (5 Ene 2022)

EL SIDA


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Ene 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> no lo pillo, he dormido poco y tal



Es un chiste antiguo, soy muy mayor ya


----------



## WinstonSmith (5 Ene 2022)

Los de la sexta deben saber más que Matthew Walker.


----------



## Agente Coulson (5 Ene 2022)

Lo que es muy bueno para la salud es apagar la tele.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2022)

Está comprobado que dormir en intervalos cortos a distintas horas es mejor que dormir 8 horas seguidas en la noche. De hecho, el patrón *de sueño polifásico *de varios de los grandes genios de la historia es similar al de los padres con hijos pequeños . 

Quien tiene perros o gatos o cualquier otro animal , que son los referentes , sabe que no duermen profundamente toda la noche sino que se despiertan a intervalos o se turnan en la vigilancia . 
Para entender estas cosas es mejor imaginar como fue la vida durante decenas de miles de años , incluso antes de que los humanos controlasen el fuego . No se podía desconectar de la vida y dormir a pierna suelta . Los depredadores , un rival del poblado , una tribu enemiga ... podía atacar en cualquier momento .

Los guardianes del fuego posteriormente , tenían que atenderlo para que no se apagase durante la noche y espantar a las fieras. 

Esa somnolencia que da durante el día y que actualmente se ataja con café o haciendo un esfuerzo enorme por permanecer activo , en condiciones naturales y de libre albedrío , igual que nuestros parientes animales simplemente echamos una pequeña siesta y recuperamos toda la energía. 

a veces es suficiente con dormitar 20 minutos y te quedas como nuevo . 

Yo que no he probado el café en la vida ni ninguna droga , tengo la suerte o la desgracia de tener el sueño polifásico ...

y la libertad para poder llevarlo a cabo. 









El sueño polifásico: ¿el descanso de las grandes mentes?


Para muchos el sueño polifásico es el sueño de las grandes mentes, de las figuras más creativas. Sabemos, por ejemplo,...




lamenteesmaravillosa.com













Cómo exprimir las horas del día con Sueño Polifásico - Luis Olave


Para un emprendedor muchas veces el día debiese tener más de 24 horas, son muchas las cosas por hacer, especialmente cuando se está iniciando un proyecto.




luisolavea.xyz













Ciclos de sueño alternativos


Existen varios ciclos de sueño alternativos como son el ciclo bifásico, el ciclo uberman, el ciclo everyman o incluso el dymaxion.




psicocode.com


----------



## 21creciente (5 Ene 2022)

De todo lo que diga la sexta, haz lo contrario


----------



## Elbrujo (5 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Horas de sueño y deterioro cognitivo: La ciencia estudia su relación
> 
> 
> ¿Cuántas horas deberíamos dormir como máximo? ¿Y como mínimo? Los ciclos de sueño y el riesgo de sufrir Alzheimer varían a medida que nos hacemos mayores. Un estudio reciente profundiza en este análisis.
> ...



No dormiras y seras feliz.

Vaya hijos de puta. Me voy a ir sacando la licencia de escopetero


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Ene 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> En el artículo de la japonesa que tiene 119 años, la paisana decía que uno de los secretos de la longevidad era dormir mucho.



es individual, hay que dormir lo necesario para tí.


----------



## La treky del foro (5 Ene 2022)

TORREVIEJO dijo:


> Es que los 10 miligramos de melatonina me hacen más sueño



Donde los pillas majo porque yo no encuentro de más de 2 mg.


----------



## sintripulacion (5 Ene 2022)

Como los del pin de la Agenda 2030 osen meterse con la Siesta..., será su tumba.


----------



## Dj Puesto (5 Ene 2022)

Lo importante no es pasar horas en la cama, es descansar, y no es lo mismo, incluso "dormido" Igual no estás descansando. 

Se requiere de buenos hábitos de sueño, normalmente acostarse pronto cuando se segrega la melatonina y otras hormonas, tener el cerebro relajado, luz temperatura ausencia de ruidos... Es casi imposible cumplir esto en hispanlstan. 

Yo duermo muy muy poco, aprovecho los fines de semana, entre semana duermo 4 o 5 horas y no estoy del todo mal, de hecho hay días que caigo rendido a las 11-12 y ahí si que duermo 6 o 7 horas de sueño verdaderamente profundo y reparador

Yo o llego reventado y me desplomo o nanai, y estos días son los que noto que más me cunde pues además eso duermo 7 horas y estoy al 100% más me es imposible, de más pequeño si era capaz de dormir 12 horas, ahora no hago eso ni aunque lleve 36h despierto


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (5 Ene 2022)

Que manía de preocuparse por nuestra salud!
Déjennos enfermar en Paz !!!


----------



## ironpipo (5 Ene 2022)

Ya mismo la policía del pensamiento empieza a pinchar datos de vuestros relojes inteligentes y en cuanto os paséis de las 4 horas de sueño reglamentarias, multa.
Al tiempo veremos cosas así y peores.
Toda esta manipulación va encaminada a tener a los borregos en un estado de sumisión permanente mayor aún que el actual.
A mi me ya me pueden comer la polla a dos manos. Son las 3am y estoy foreando, mañana lo mismo no despierto hasta las 12. Hijos de puta.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (5 Ene 2022)

Ah bueno , me que ahora mas tranquilo pese que me daría insomnio de la preocupación .


----------



## Karamba (5 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Levantarse sin horario, *cagar en escopetazo indefectiblemente en los primeros 5 minutos de haber despertado*, comer si tienes hambre y si no no, tres veces al dia, una vez ... según pida el cuerpo. Los horarios son para viejos, charos y maricones.
> 
> La verdadera Libertac, la Salvc.



Doc, ya sé que queda un poco _off topic_, pero... ¿*cagar en escopetazo* todos los días no podría ser síntoma de colón _inritable_?


----------



## Sandy Ravage (5 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Como nos van preparando el ANO para la agenda 2030
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Socializar con la gente mata.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (5 Ene 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## El Mena (5 Ene 2022)

Estamos hablando de siestas, no amego?

Allah es grande


----------



## kicorv (5 Ene 2022)

Una vez le preguntaron a Puyol, central del Barça, cuál era el secreto para tener esa energía que tenía incluso con 30 años (recordemos que se movía más que los precios). Pues dijo simplemente que dormía 12 horas. La Sexta es tóxica hasta para esto.


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> comer si tienes hambre y si no no, tres veces al dia, una vez ... según pida el cuerpo. Los horarios son para viejos, charos y maricones.



Mas bien, para ESCLAVOS, que es lo que sois todos. Los primeros, los niños rata que estan haciendo el trabajo de terroristas sicarios para su amo sin enterarse, porque son demasiado subnormales como para ser conscientes ni de quien cojones es su padre


----------



## nada2 (5 Ene 2022)

Y morirse a los 65 años, bueno ahora a los 66, tambien es beneficioso....


----------



## inteño (5 Ene 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> La formula para lavar el cerebro en una secta destructiva siempre ha sido: dormir poco+comida baja en proteínas+ sermones o cánticos repetitivos...









Esta serie era una advertencia para la vida. Y nos la tomábamos a guasa.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (5 Ene 2022)

Dormir 4 horas y trabajar 12 horas, la verdad chalud


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Ene 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> La formula para lavar el cerebro en una secta destructiva siempre ha sido: dormir poco+comida baja en proteínas+ sermones o cánticos repetitivos...



Exacto, y poca exposición al sol.

Con ese régimen de vida te va ala testosterona a cero en un mes y a partir de ahí tragas lo que te pongan. A ver si se creen que lo de levantar en los monasterios a los curas cada pocas horas a rezar era por otra cosa.


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Levantarse sin horario, cagar en escopetazo indefectiblemente en los primeros 5 minutos de haber despertado, comer si tienes hambre y si no no, tres veces al dia, una vez ... según pida el cuerpo. Los horarios son para viejos, charos y maricones.
> 
> La verdadera Libertac, la Salvc.



Mira a ver si te dan una plaza en el centro de saluc de mi barrio, Doc.

Comer con hambre, dormir con sueño, follar con ganas.


----------



## Charlatan (5 Ene 2022)

llevo varios años durmiendo menos de 6 horas al dia .........estoy muerto en vida....el que quiera probar eso de dormir menos de 7 horas.....ya sabe que lo pagara.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Horas de sueño y deterioro cognitivo: La ciencia estudia su relación
> 
> 
> ¿Cuántas horas deberíamos dormir como máximo? ¿Y como mínimo? Los ciclos de sueño y el riesgo de sufrir Alzheimer varían a medida que nos hacemos mayores. Un estudio reciente profundiza en este análisis.
> ...



Dormiras menos y seras feliz. Ademas asi puedes ver la secsta mas y por tanto ser mas feliz toavia


----------



## vanderwilde (5 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Dormir 4 horas al dia es suficiente para un deficiente mental como los periodistas de la sexta y los "cientificos" que han hecho semejante estudio, dado que sus cerebros son pura mierda y similares al de un viejo de 90 años.



Ojalá fuesen deficientes mentales -con todos mis respetos a los disminuidos psíquicos que no hacen daño ninguno-. Esos son malos de nativitate. Cobran un pastón por engañar a la gente. Terminan con unas fortunas que ya quisiéramos nosotros, y lo que no sabemos.

Científicos hoy en día no queda ni uno. Científico el que cogía hace siglos un telescopio o un microscopio y en sus despachos hacían más que todos los de hoy con la tecnología que tienen a su alcance. Otros, que cobran un pastizal y ponen lo que les dicen o lo que se les vienen a la cabezas.

Dormir, mientras más, mejor.


----------



## sintripulacion (5 Ene 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Que manía de preocuparse por nuestra salud!
> Déjennos enfermar en Paz !!!



Si no se preocupan de tu salud.
Lo que de verdad les preocupa y ocupa es que te vayas a criar malvas cuanto antes para que dejes de emitir CO2 y no te cargues su planeta.
De paso a sus títeres políticos también les viene bien porque el problema de las pensiones se resuelve sólo.
Y para rematar la jugada, la élite consigue su sueño húmedo de reemplazarte por esclavos más oscuros, objetivo que también le viene bien a los partidos globalistas defensores a ultranza de la inmigración ilegal para tener mayor caladero de votos y perpetuarse en el poder.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (5 Ene 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> La formula para lavar el cerebro en una secta destructiva siempre ha sido: dormir poco+comida baja en proteínas+ sermones o cánticos repetitivos...



Nanananananana, líiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiider!!!


----------



## eltonelero (5 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Está comprobado que dormir en intervalos cortos a distintas horas es mejor que dormir 8 horas seguidas en la noche. De hecho, el patrón *de sueño polifásico *de varios de los grandes genios de la historia es similar al de los padres con hijos pequeños .
> 
> Quien tiene perros o gatos o cualquier otro animal , que son los referentes , sabe que no duermen profundamente toda la noche sino que se despiertan a intervalos o se turnan en la vigilancia .
> Para entender estas cosas es mejor imaginar como fue la vida durante decenas de miles de años , incluso antes de que los humanos controlasen el fuego . No se podía desconectar de la vida y dormir a pierna suelta . Los depredadores , un rival del poblado , una tribu enemiga ... podía atacar en cualquier momento .
> ...



Los delfines duemen con un ojo abierto en el agua. 

a que esperas?


----------



## Oteador (5 Ene 2022)

Será lo único en lo que estoy de acuerdo con los progres. A mi me gusta dormir 6 horas, y si mi cuerpo me permitiera menos lo haría, pero creo que ese es mi límite. El Tito Donald Trump también lo recomienda

Lo perfecto es acostarse a las 12 o 1 y levantarse 6 o 7 dependiendo de la época del año. Aprovechas el día y la noche


----------



## Al-paquia (5 Ene 2022)

Yo si no duermo 8-9 horas no tengo sistema cognitivo a la larga.

El estudio lo habrán hecho con un grupo de población totalmente deprimido. En los deprimidos la privación moderada del sueño les aminora la depresión.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (5 Ene 2022)

Y ni ponen el puto enlace al supuesto estudio.
Lo que es bueno pal cerebro es cagar con la puerta abierta unos buenos zurullos, andar en pelotas, tirarse cuescos en el super y que los huela otro, que te la chupen y tú no chupar coño, no remar, en fin que te sue la polla todo.


----------



## ENRABATOR (5 Ene 2022)

Veremos si los progres hacen caso, seria la risa. Total, mas manipulables de lo que ya son no van a ser, al menos nos echamos las risas viendolos derroidos


----------



## Rompehuevos (5 Ene 2022)

hace unas semanas no decian que dormir poco causaba porblemas? seguimos tomando el pelo con mensajes contradictorios


----------



## robert73 (5 Ene 2022)

Definitivamente quieren joder la salud de la gente....Quien no lo vea a estas alturas es suCnormal.


----------



## Komanche O_o (5 Ene 2022)

No dormirás nada y serás feliz


----------



## Charlie_69 (5 Ene 2022)

Es malisimo dormir menos de 8h a no ser que seas una persona mayor q duerme menos... es que se nota en todo, en ir al gimnasio, estudiar, trabajar, nada nada


----------



## EGO (5 Ene 2022)

Lo ideal sera acostarse en cuanto se hace de noche y despertarse con el sol ya por encima del horizonte para estar en armonia con las leyes naturales.

Asi lo han hecho los humanos desde que bajaron de los arboles.

La noche es para las bestias y para los espiritus del bajo astral.


----------



## lagintoinc (5 Ene 2022)

Ese consejo/recomendación irá en la agenda o es una idea propia de estos delincuentes ?? Lo próximo será la hora más apropiada para cada actividad del día.Lo peor es que habrá criaturillas que les creerán.


----------



## derepen (5 Ene 2022)

Yo ya cuando veo "expertos" , "estudios" o "la ciencia dice que este superalimento...", desconecto por completo, sé que lo que viene después es mierda.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (5 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Horas de sueño y deterioro cognitivo: La ciencia estudia su relación
> 
> 
> ¿Cuántas horas deberíamos dormir como máximo? ¿Y como mínimo? Los ciclos de sueño y el riesgo de sufrir Alzheimer varían a medida que nos hacemos mayores. Un estudio reciente profundiza en este análisis.
> ...



A ver si mes es rentable mi vida en la cama teniendo en cuenta que generalmente nos metemos en la cama a las 10 y nos levantamos a las 9 de la mañana tocadas eso si algo tendré que descontar si os aclaro que nos solemos pasar unas tres horas, distraídos una hora precalentado con alguna conversación de temas sexuales, otra acelerándonos con diversos técnicas sensuales y el resto hasta las 9 tocadas follando simple y poco más.
Ahora vais y me preguntáis cuando con la cabra?.
Anda?.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (5 Ene 2022)

Yo soy relativamente irregular respecto al sueño: hay días que me voy cayendo todo el día si no he dormido 9 o 10 horas, otros que me duermo a la 1 y a las 6 me despierto yo solito y estoy todo el día a tope. Afortunadamente ahora tengo horarios de (tele)trabajo flexibles y me levanto cuando quiero, sin despertador, aunque suele ser al amanecer.

En general yo diría que las 6 horas son el mínimo sostenible a medio-largo plazo para no ir por ahí hecho una mierda. Una semana, 2, 3 puedes aguantar durmiendo 4 horas, más tiempo lo veo jodido, salvo que te pongas hasta el culo de farla o cafeína.


----------



## Gothaus (5 Ene 2022)

Casi puedo visualizar el título del próximo "estudio" de estos "científicos":

Comer carne es malo para los leones. La lechuga y las espinacas prolongan su vida el triple.

A pastar.


----------



## Lechuga verde (5 Ene 2022)

Los gatos duermen 16 horas al día y les sud los cojones lo que diga un periódico y un par de subnormales.
Y se financiará con dinero público semejante subnormalidad


----------



## Gothaus (5 Ene 2022)

Lechuga verde dijo:


> Los gatos duermen 16 horas al día y les sud los cojones lo que diga un periódico y un par de subnormales.
> Y se financiará con dinero público semejante subnormalidad



Es que al final es lo que te pida el cuerpo, no lo que diga un horario o unos imbéciles que dicen que son ejpertos. Si el cuerpo te pide dormir, duermes. Si te pide comer, comes. Si te pide cagar, cagas. No hay mejor regulador del cuerpo y de la salud que el propio cuerpo.


----------



## CommiePig (5 Ene 2022)

Ni tendrás nada ni dormirás, pero serás muy dicharacheramente feliz


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Levantarse sin horario, cagar en escopetazo indefectiblemente en los primeros 5 minutos de haber despertado, comer si tienes hambre y si no no, tres veces al dia, una vez ... según pida el cuerpo. Los horarios son para viejos, charos y maricones.
> 
> La verdadera Libertac, la Salvc.



Hay que dormir, despertarse, comer, beber agua, cagar, mear, follar, gritar, reir, tirarse pedos, bañarse que no ducharse,, siempre cuando el cuerpo lo pida, nunca de forma forzada.


----------



## fayser (5 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Es llamativo todos esos artículos en la prensa de izquierdas de como que tu vida sea una mierda en realidad es bueno.



Creo que pensaron sacar un artículo explicando las bondades de levantarse a las seis de la mañana, tragarse una hora de transporte, echar diez horas en el curro, otra hora de vuelta y llegar a casa a las siete de la tarde por un salario de mierda...


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Es que al final es lo que te pida el cuerpo, no lo que diga un horario o unos imbéciles que dicen que son ejpertos. Si el cuerpo te pide dormir, duermes. Si te pide comer, comes. Si te pide cagar, cagas. No hay mejor regulador del cuerpo y de la salud que el propio cuerpo.



En la Antiguedad eso era lo que se hacía, y se vivian muchos mas años, Matusalen vivió 190 años. No hay que hacer nada forzando el cuerpo, NADA.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (5 Ene 2022)

Ahora solo faltaría trabajar 16 horas para mantener el tono muscular y tener una piel joven y tersa.


----------



## Kabraloka (5 Ene 2022)

dormir cuatro horas y media es bueno para la salud?

estudio patrocinado por vendedores de café, bebidas energéticas y otras drogas varias.

la sexta en picado de credibilidad (si es que alguna vez la tuvo)


----------



## sekhet (5 Ene 2022)

Claro que sí, dormir 4 y trabajar 20. Salud al 100%


----------



## meodepie (5 Ene 2022)

Dormir 4 horas y media te hace vulnerable, irascible, emocionalmente inestable, apático y desganado.

Vaya, qué curioso que lo recomienden.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (5 Ene 2022)

La treky del foro dijo:


> Donde los pillas majo porque yo no encuentro de más de 2 mg.



En eBay venden en países que es legal


----------



## Cormac (5 Ene 2022)

Una de las formas de detectar a un bebé superdotado o una de sus características es que duerme mucho menos. 
Yo con menos de 4'5 caería enfermo fijo.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (5 Ene 2022)

Lo que es beneficioso para la salud y la sociedad es que los rojos duerman las 24 horas al día en el cementerio o cuneta que más guste.


----------



## Akira. (5 Ene 2022)

Dormir 8 horas es de fachas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Ene 2022)

Correlación no implica causalidad.

Es verdad que muchos genios duermen muy poco. Pero no lo veo algo positivo. Sus ebullicientes e hiperactivos cerebros no les dejan descansar más de 4 horas diarias. Le pasó al gran TESLA, y así acabó, medio loco y más cuerpoescombro que Mariano Delgado.


----------



## sisar_vidal (5 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo ideal sera acostarse en cuanto se hace de noche y despertarse con el sol ya por encima del horizonte para estar en armonia con las leyes naturales.
> 
> Asi lo han hecho los humanos desde que bajaron de los arboles.
> 
> La noche es para las bestias y para los espiritus del bajo astral.



Y pa los churreros


----------



## Funci-vago (5 Ene 2022)

Dormirás 4 horas y serás feliz


----------



## hemorroide (5 Ene 2022)

Les ha faltado decir que también es muy sana la ducha de agua fría, comer gusanos que aporten proteínas a un dieta en todo lo demás vegana, y trabajar después de los 70 años. Todo sea por un mundo más ecológigo, sustentable, sostenible, igualitario y diverso.


----------



## nief (5 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Horas de sueño y deterioro cognitivo: La ciencia estudia su relación
> 
> 
> ¿Cuántas horas deberíamos dormir como máximo? ¿Y como mínimo? Los ciclos de sueño y el riesgo de sufrir Alzheimer varían a medida que nos hacemos mayores. Un estudio reciente profundiza en este análisis.
> ...



Y una puta mierda

Ya te digo yo que dormir menos de 6h acaba pasando factura

Y menos de 5 ya lo notas a los pocos dias


----------



## Staffordshire (5 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Está comprobado que dormir en intervalos cortos a distintas horas es mejor que dormir 8 horas seguidas en la noche. De hecho, el patrón *de sueño polifásico *de varios de los grandes genios de la historia es similar al de los padres con hijos pequeños .
> 
> Quien tiene perros o gatos o cualquier otro animal , que son los referentes , sabe que no duermen profundamente toda la noche sino que se despiertan a intervalos o se turnan en la vigilancia .
> Para entender estas cosas es mejor imaginar como fue la vida durante decenas de miles de años , incluso antes de que los humanos controlasen el fuego . No se podía desconectar de la vida y dormir a pierna suelta . Los depredadores , un rival del poblado , una tribu enemiga ... podía atacar en cualquier momento .
> ...



Yo no puedo hechar la siesta,nunca me duerme,ni cuando estoy de noches en la fábrica


----------



## naburiano (5 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Horas de sueño y deterioro cognitivo: La ciencia estudia su relación
> 
> 
> ¿Cuántas horas deberíamos dormir como máximo? ¿Y como mínimo? Los ciclos de sueño y el riesgo de sufrir Alzheimer varían a medida que nos hacemos mayores. Un estudio reciente profundiza en este análisis.
> ...



Cientificismo barato. 

Despues tendrán los cojones de decir que eso es demostrar algo.

Miles de años de humanidad contradicen ese experimento.

Con poco descanso se rinde peor, también intelectualmente, lo sabe todo el mundo.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (5 Ene 2022)

Van preparando poco a poco a la gente para la agenda 2030


----------



## Carpulux (5 Ene 2022)

Pues en ese caso dormir 8 ¿será el *DOBLE *de bueno no?. Joderrrrr entonces no veo el problema.


----------



## Lechuga verde (5 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Es que al final es lo que te pida el cuerpo, no lo que diga un horario o unos imbéciles que dicen que son ejpertos. Si el cuerpo te pide dormir, duermes. Si te pide comer, comes. Si te pide cagar, cagas. No hay mejor regulador del cuerpo y de la salud que el propio cuerpo.



Yo entiendo que dormir 4 horas es para que estés lo suficientemente despejado para remar pero no para que tu cerebro razone y no se cuestione la esclavitud en la que vive.


----------



## Pablem0s (8 Ene 2022)

En los platós de A3mierda y Mierdaset seguro que duermen incluso menos. Pero no todos podemos costearnos 30 gramos de perico a la semana.


----------



## Pollo Carvajal (8 Ene 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Ellos tenían que dormir pero en fosas comunes



Diiiiiinnn


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Ene 2022)

Diga lo que diga esta gentuza no pienso salirme un ápice de los modos y costumbres de vida de mis abuelos incluida la alimentación, mi abuelo murió con 96 durmiendo sin enfermar y mi abuela aun vive con 93 y la cabeza lúcida, tomo nota de todo lo que han hecho en su vida y me lo aplico, y como no era de extrañar esta muy lejos de todo lo que recomienda la basura NWO.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (24 Ene 2022)

Si los expertos lo dicen será verdad


----------



## deportista (25 Ene 2022)

jajajaja que buena página de humor es ese medio la sexta.
[automerge]1643077837[/automerge]
jajajaja que buena página de humor es ese medio la sexta.


----------

